#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Dataset Search- A new search engine for find data!

## Bhavya

Google has launched a new search engine called "Dataset Search". The purpose of this new search engine is to help people to find data. This search engine tool can provide easier access to millions of datasets on the web. Check out more information about this new Dataset Search engine.

----------

